# .602 OTA Tonight



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a link to mydroidworld that somebody had received the soak test and claims it will be available tonight for everybody.

http://t.co/nhrDjHl


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

A friend of mine was able to pull the update already. I'm on the leaked version P3 put out in TBH app.

P3 tweeted that he will be posting the .602 on his site, so just wait a little while longer and you can have a rooted version and an OTA version for those not rootz people.


----------

